# Anyone have pics of a snowthrower on a quad?



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was looking at doing a little Monster garage action in my shop. I have an old wheeler and a snow blower attachment for a JD tractor. I was wondering if anyone had some pics of a set up like this so i could get a few ideas brewind in my head. Just a little project for the sh#ts and giggles.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

this has been talked about in this thread plus a few others on this site.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75824

heck click on the winter plowing saga link in my sig,

there's pics of my set up there.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey thanks.. you have some nice toys there.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea, they work pretty good for what I want them to due.

if you due a snowblower set up be sure to post up pics.

also TractorByNet has a section on Building things' of various desgin's,

guy over there has a pretty neat single stage push blower, its A big V that funnels the snow to a Impeller that then throws the snow.he runs it off his PTO but you could alway's just mount up a small engine for the Impeller drive.

good luck with your project.


----------

